# Thank you LORD



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The snow is GONE---The last 3 days have been Beautiful ---Lots of water running every where BUT the GROUND is BROWN and Not WHITE---Happy ,Happy Camper---I feel like a new Person-------Thank You LORD--------SB*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

And soon everything will be green!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I actually miss the snow in winter. We seldom get any to speak of, maybe a white covering in the morning, but melted by mid-afternoon. I go up around Prairiewolfs turf to play in snow at least once a year, spend the night and eat a good steak. I told the wife I wanted to retire to the north so's I could die in the county where I was born (Mckenzie County, North Dakota). She said I'd be die'n alone! Born again Sun-worshiper......who'd a thought! Needless to say, I feel your relief. Y'all had a tough winter this year, and bare ground must surely be a welcome sight. Long time coming. Enjoy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That should get rid of those angry eyes from looking out the window in the morning. That firepit is looking for some attention Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Did you get the trees cleaned up yet ! ! Sharon wants to know !

Hope she's feeling better !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mother Nature is a formidable foe yet rewards us with Spring. Can't get enough.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like Skip is feel'in like a big old bear, come'in out of hibernation.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

So that's what your backyard really looks like. I was beginning to wonder if you had snow year round.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats, that yard of yours is like a shape shifter....you never know what you will see in the morning looking out that window.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

JT. - I knew there was a good reason you are so down to earth, a North Dakotan born and raised.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ruger said:


> And soon everything will be green!


 and then white again, and then green again. Love the changing seasons, keeps ya healthy.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

our snow melted in dec. now everything is brown and dead. need some rain bad.


----------

